# [Montage DD IDE] Pb montage impossible (Résolu)

## julroy67

Hello @ll,

en ce moment je suis confronté à un petit problème avec mon DD IDE, il n'y a aucune des partition qui est détectée, et lors du démarrage je reçois pas mal de messages d'erreurs :

```

Gentoo-Tux julroy # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 (root@Gentoo-Tux) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)) #2 SMP Sun Sep 9 11:10:09 CEST 2007

Command line: root=/dev/sda5

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff0000 - 000000007fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff3000 - 0000000080000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f2000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524272) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.5 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7FB0, 0014 (r0 Nvidia)

ACPI: RSDT 7FFF3040, 0034 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0442): Optional field "Pm2ControlBlock" has zero address or length: 0000000000000000/1 [20070126]

ACPI: DSDT 7FFF3180, 54D0 (r1 NVIDIA NVDAACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS 7FFF0000, 0040

ACPI: HPET 7FFF87C0, 0038 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA       98)

ACPI: MCFG 7FFF8840, 003C (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: APIC 7FFF86C0, 0098 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007fff0000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524272) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007fff0000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   524272

On node 0 totalpages: 524175

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1603 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2340 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7111 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 513065 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

Processor #3

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

Processor #2

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfeff0000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:70000000)

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 33264 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 515405

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

time.c: Detected 2399.978 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Checking aperture...

Memory: 2061160k/2097088k available (3562k kernel code, 35540k reserved, 1925k data, 324k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4803.11 BogoMIPS (lpj=2401558)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 16666516

Detected 16.666 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/4 APIC 0x3

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4800.04 BogoMIPS (lpj=2400020)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU 1/3 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 3

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU           @ 2.40GHz stepping 07

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 2/4 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#2

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4800.07 BogoMIPS (lpj=2400035)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU 2/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU2: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU           @ 2.40GHz stepping 07

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#2]: passed.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 3/4 APIC 0x2

Initializing CPU#3

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4800.05 BogoMIPS (lpj=2400025)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU 3/2 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

CPU3: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU           @ 2.40GHz stepping 07

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#3]: passed.

Brought up 4 CPUs

migration_cost=33,4938

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f1ffffff

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfeff0000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xfeff0000-0xfeff00ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0x7fff0000-0x7fffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: ea000000-edffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: efe00000-efefffff

  PREFETCH window: efd00000-efdfffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 6291456 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfeff0000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (47 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0147b:1c2d bound to 0000:00:14.0

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP51: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

NFORCE-MCP51: chipset revision 161

NFORCE-MCP51: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP51: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfd00-0xfd07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfd08-0xfd0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-112D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: Maxtor 6Y160P0, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: max request size: 512KiB

hdc: 320173056 sectors (163928 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=19929/255/63, UDMA(133)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc:hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide1: reset: success

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide1: reset: success

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide1: reset: success

 unable to read partition table

hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc5 Thu May 17 10:09:32 PDT 2007

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000109f0 ctl 0x0000000000010bf2 bmdma 0x000000000001f800 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000010970 ctl 0x0000000000010b72 bmdma 0x000000000001f808 irq 22

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3500630AS, 3.AAK, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

scsi2 : sata_nv

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000109e0 ctl 0x0000000000010be2 bmdma 0x000000000001f300 irq 21

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000010960 ctl 0x0000000000010b62 bmdma 0x000000000001f308 irq 21

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.04

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 20, io mem 0xefffe000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 23, io mem 0xeffff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c80

coretemp coretemp.0: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

coretemp coretemp.1: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

coretemp coretemp.2: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

coretemp coretemp.3: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

input: Razer Razer 1600dpi Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Razer Razer 1600dpi Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 324k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [AAZA] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.1 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 16:33:22 PDT 2007

fuse init (API version 7.8)

fuse distribution version: 2.7.0

Adding 3911816k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3911816k

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

je pense particulièrement à cette partie :

```

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: Maxtor 6Y160P0, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: max request size: 512KiB

hdc: 320173056 sectors (163928 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=19929/255/63, UDMA(133)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc:hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide1: reset: success

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide1: reset: success

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide1: reset: success

 unable to read partition table

```

Donc est-ce que c'est grave ? le DD va me lacher ? ou c'est un problème autre ?

Merci de vos réponses :p

----------

## fo_o

J'avais eu le même problème, il y a peu.

J'ai essayer avec des autres DD, toujours pareil, une autre CM, pareil.

Au final j'ai essayer avec une nape IDE neuve, et plus d'I/O error.

essaye de la changer.

----------

## julroy67

Ah merci, ça me rassure, je vais essayer ça (en effet c'est une vieille nappe que j'ai utilisé là).

----------

## julroy67

Bon en effet c'était bien sa le problème merci beaucoup fo_o  :Very Happy: 

----------

## galerkin

un p'tit résolu   :Wink: 

----------

## julroy67

Oups, oui j'oubliais ^^

----------

